# single inbox outlook 2010



## kiss987 (Sep 22, 2010)

hi

i created several account and each has it own inbox. i want to merge it into one. 
any ideas?

thanks


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It should be the same as 2007 I think.

Create the common folder of your choice and then go to tools|data files and make sure that default points to the new folder. This will need to be done for each account.


----------



## seanmsimon (Oct 8, 2010)

That does not combine the inboxes in the view. It only combines the PST where the messages are stored.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If you're trying to combine exchange or imap (hotmail/gmail) then it's not designed to function like that.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi, 

Try the steps in the following link.

http://www.addictivetips.com/micros...nbox-folder-for-all-accounts-in-outlook-2010/

Hope it help...

Regards,
JK(**,)


----------

